# Help with brand new Ariens platinum 30 SHO



## JoeP (Sep 14, 2015)

Hello guys, this is my first post. Today has been a day from **** and I'm hoping 
one of you can help me. I spoke with the closest respected Ariens dealer to me. I told the rep that I would like to purchase a Ariens 30 platinum SHO. I made arrangements to be there today at 2pm for pick up. I drove an hour and a half to get there and when I showed up the rep went to check on the snowblower for me and then comes back to tell me they put the wrong one together. They put together a pro 28. I had to wait for them to put a 30 platinum together which was another hour. They finished it and we loaded it on the trailer. I drove back home and when I tried to take it off the trailer the snowblower goes forward while in reverse! I'm beyond disappointed. Is this problem simple troubleshooting that I can do by myself or am I going to have to bring it back to them? I read a little of the manual and I'm wondering if it could be that the speed selector lever needs adjusting? But I wanted to run this by you guys first. I also notice that the speeds in forward all appear to be close to the same speed. 1st gear is definitely faster than what I was expecting. Thanks! Oh, and they didn't give me the power cable for the electric start. Great day!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

If this was me, and I BLEED ORANGE, I would call the dealership, light them up and make them come and either bring it back to the shop, or fix it right in your garage. (I feel if should be put in the service position and have an adjustment made to the friction wheel. Sounds like it is to far to the right of center to me. Easy fix, but you should NOT have to do this)

If the dealership whines or complain's, go direct to Ariens, in a profesional manner, state your case with all the detail. They will see to it is fixed. There was a member here that has issues this past winter with an online purchase and VP Dan Ariens himself got involved. Took a while, but the problem was corrected.

If you need help with contacting Ariens, PM me. I might be able to help this along. No promises, but worth a shot. 

Any one seen or hear Mary Ann from Ariens?? (she is a Ariens employee and is a member of the forum)


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Oh,,,,,,,,, Joe P. 

Welcome to the forum. :welcome:

What part of the country you in? Please put that in your signature. General location is all we need. Don't need street address' or that sorta stuff.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi JoeP welcome to the forum. Yes I'm sure it's a simple adjustment and the Ariens guys here will chime in ASAP. As far as the electric start cord you can use any extension cord but I'm not sure the cord comes standard. Again the Ariens guys will know. BTW nice machine you have there. One of my dream machines is the Ariens 24" Platinum SHO. If you decide to go back to the dealership yourself it seems to me they should reimburse you for your troubles you are having with a brand new machine. A nice snowblower cover or other accessory would help me feel better. Really, the machine should have been tested before it was sold to you. Again glad you found the forum.:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## Stuofsci02 (Feb 16, 2015)

This kind of stuff should never happen. They put the wrong machine together which made them rush on the correct machine. One mistake causes two.. 

They should send someone out to your house to fix and test.

I don't believe any starter cord is included, unless it was something the dealership does on its own. Doesn't make sense to force someone to buy an extension cord...


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

liftoff1967 said:


> If this was me, and I BLEED ORANGE, I would call the dealership, light them up and make them come and either bring it back to the shop, or fix it right in your garage. (I feel if should be put in the service position and have an adjustment made to the friction wheel. Sounds like it is to far to the right of center to me. Easy fix, but you should NOT have to do this)
> 
> If the dealership whines or complain's, go direct to Ariens, in a profesional manner, state your case with all the detail. They will see to it is fixed. There was a member here that has issues this past winter with an online purchase and VP Dan Ariens himself got involved. Took a while, but the problem was corrected.
> 
> ...


PLUS 1 This is inexcusable, they didn't even fire it up and give it a test run???


----------



## JoeP (Sep 14, 2015)

Thanks for the fast replies guys. I Live on the coast in Massachusetts. I agree with all of you. I do feel they rushed my machine because they made the wrong one the first time. I definetly expected a better experience especially after spending $1799. Prior to purchasing I was trying to decide on either a simplicity or Ariens. I have a simplicity dealer 15 minutes away from me. Because they are local a lot of people in my area own them and love them. I also think simplicity are great machines but in the end I decided on Ariens which I'm still confident in my decision. I'm just upset that I drove a hour and a half to give them my business and I feel like I basically got kicked in the pants. I'm calling them bright and early tomorrow. Thanks for at least letting me know that the power chord probably doesn't come with it. The simplicity's I saw had them in a bag attached to the machine so I just assumed Ariens did the same. Thanks again guys and I'll let you know how I make out.


----------



## scrappy (Dec 7, 2014)

I'm sure this will be resolved, still sucks but chit happens.

Post up this winter and let us know how you like it, maybe even a vid when the Nor'easter hits us!!


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

That's a really bad first experience. However, you DO have a really nice machine there. I wish I had it. My 24" Deluxe did not come with a power cable, just to let you know.

Everyone else is right though, when you call tomorrow be courteous but firm. Don't take no for an answer. They should come out to the house and fix it on the spot at your convenience.


----------



## Zavie (Sep 23, 2014)

JoeP, just wondering which Simplicity model(s) you were looking at? I looked the Simplicity-Snappers very closely before buying and was very close to buying one. In the end I think the Ariens will serve you well.


----------



## Snowhawg (Feb 20, 2015)

You should have taken that Pro 28 they put together by accident first! There are so many incompetent dealers out there that I have zero faith in any mechanic today, and it's only getting worse. Tractor dealership by me hired some new mechanic to get $40-80k John Deere tractors ready for delivery and on his first day he put regular gas in all the diesels and ruined the engines. That repair bill for the dealership was staggering.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 14, 2015)

I called the dealer first thing this morning. I wasn't rude but there was no mistaking
that I was upset. The rep I dealt with felt bad. I told him that I know he's not the one who 
put it together but this issue needs to be fixed. He said the company's delivery truck is booked for at least the next week but he was going to look into the earliest pick up time and get back to me. He called me back and said it wouldn't be able to be picked up till next Friday afternoon but instead he's picking it up himself today. He's on the road right now coming to my house. I'm happier and I know the rep is trying to make this right but the company still has issues in the shop that need to be addressed. Thanks guys


----------



## PixMan (Feb 14, 2015)

No one at the big box store would be going to that level of service to make things right for a customer, of that you can be sure.


----------



## Biketrax (Jan 28, 2015)

Snowhawg said:


> You should have taken that Pro 28 they put together by accident first!


HMMMMM thought about the same thing?:icon-shrug::smiley-confused013: 2 inches and still a power house on the 28!
Did it even cross your mind? I love the smaller machines they are lighter and they handle and maneuver a bit easier. Do you need the bigger size? This may be a time to think it over. What size machine were you running before? and how much of an area do you need to cover?
I am not trying to confuse you just letting you know this may be an opportunity to think this over!!! 
Finally welcome! :welcome:
The Arien's Company and the machine for sure, Will make it up to you this winter!!! You can see from the previous post you made a great decision!! k:
This is a very uneasy time but you will pull out of it ! You will not regret it.!
Let us know how you make out!!
PS you will be warranted for 5 years!


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

JoeP said:


> I called the dealer first thing this morning. I wasn't rude but there was no mistaking
> that I was upset. The rep I dealt with felt bad. I told him that I know he's not the one who
> put it together but this issue needs to be fixed. He said the company's delivery truck is booked for at least the next week but he was going to look into the earliest pick up time and get back to me. He called me back and said it wouldn't be able to be picked up till next Friday afternoon but instead he's picking it up himself today. He's on the road right now coming to my house. I'm happier and I know the rep is trying to make this right but the company still has issues in the shop that need to be addressed. Thanks guys


Glad to hear you are getting some traction on this. Please keep us in the loop as things move along for you.


----------



## JoeP (Sep 14, 2015)

I thought about going with the Pro 28 when they made the mistake but they weren't going to give me the Pro 28 for the same cost as the Platinum SHO 30 because they screwed up.
They have a warehouse filled with these things and they would just put the Pro 28 to the side and wait for a buyer to come along. It would of cost me $400 more than the SHO.
The 28 size is appealing but I figured the 30 would get the job done a little faster. Maybe the larger size decision came easier for me because we got punched in the mouth by father winter last year. I have double doors on my shed. I fit my 42" mower in there with ease.
I'd rather have it and not need it than need it and not have it.


----------

